# Schmitt: Suites from "Antoine et Cléopâtre"; Symphony No. 2



## eljr

Sakari Oramo / BBC Symphony Orchestra
Schmitt: Suites from "Antoine et Cléopâtre"; Symphony No. 2

Release Date March 2, 2018
Duration01:17:50
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral
Symphony
Recording DateOctober 29, 2017 & October 30, 2017
Recording Location
Watford Colosseum


----------

